# Snow Blower Engine Cutting Out



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 88999 that's 3 years old. Today in CT we got about 2ft of snow, combined with the foot that was already on the ground.

As I was doing my sidewalk, the snow on the left side of the machine was about 3 1/2 feet high.....much higher than the intake of the machine and the exhaust which is on the same side. The engine cut out 3 times. The first time I let it sit for about 30 minutes, then returned and started the machine right up. Then about 10 minutes later it happened again, but started soon after. The third time, about 5 minutes later, I used the electric start because I didn't want to wait 30 minutes.

Could the snow coming in contact with the exhaust have stopped the engine from working? The exhaust was literally touching the snow bank and snow was falling on top of it. It never happened in any other situation, only when the snow was about 3ft high and the snow bank was coming in contact with the exhaust. The machine worked great from that point on.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

more than likely the air cleaner is sucking up enough snow to starve the motor of air. heat from the motor melts it enough to run in awhile. just a thought.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Is the air cleaner on the left side of the engine where it could possibly come in contact with the snow?


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Does it have a Tecumseh engine? If it does there is an o-ring in the carburetor under the needle valve for the seat. These fail regularly as they are effected by ethanol and plug easy. Basically it starves for fuel. Let it sit and the bowl refills and it starts, runs until the restricted fuel flow can not keep up with the demand and it dies.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's a B&S Snow Series 1150.


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

your probably pulling snow in the intake and you have water sitting in the bottom of your carb bowl, your never gonna get it out unless you pull the bowl down and clean it out. you will see the water easily it pools up and separates from the gas. give it a shot.


----------

